
Lion’s Plan: Set the Stage — Don’t Burn it Down - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/lions_plan_set_the_stage_--_dont_burn_it_down/
======
Synaesthesia
Direct manipulation by touch is a 21st century computing paradigm which Apple
used in iOS and which they're bringing to Lion in a big way.

